# making BBQ chili



## corvette (Feb 16, 2006)

Have any one ever making chili with leftover beef or pork I try it and wasn't bad at all,  here is list of what I used when making it:
      Red kidney bean
      Pinto bean
      onion
      Bell pepper
      Six pepper
      BBQ sauce ( smokin hillbilly brand)
      Chili powder

I would like to hear from other about their

                                          Vette


----------



## maconmatt (Jun 5, 2006)

Not exactly the same thing, but:

I've actually cooked a pot of chili on the smoker.  As in mixed all the ingredients, and "bbq'd" it for several hours.  It turned out really good.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt, if you like beans, check out my Wicked Baked Bean recipe in the Side Items Forum or click here.


----------



## maconmatt (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good!  I'll have to try that out soon!


----------

